# Wow! It Only Took 3 Weeks....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK. So I've been getting lots of Outbacker inquiries about how I'm doing, what's been going on, and what the drs have been saying, etc. so I figured I'd give an update for those who care. First, let me thank all of you who have kept in touch about all this stuff. Hearing your voices - on the phone and on line - has certainly kept me going.

Perhaps the most amazing news is that less than 1 month after making application (and with no Judicial Hearings), I have not only been approved for Social Security Disability benefits but have even received my first payment. We had been advised to sit back and expect to wait many months (maybe 2 yrs) AND to be rejected and go through several Judicial Hearings. Maybe they actually read my application and figured out that my head really would explode if they did that to me. At any rate - with mixed emotions - - - we are now officially on SSDI. This follows Short Term Disability insurance having rolled over to Long Term D. at the beginning of May. The end result is that LTD & SSDI together = 80% of my pre-Disability income. The really good news is that I was at the top of the pay scale for my profession. All in all, we could be in lots worse shape.

My official last day of employment will be sometime shortly after July 13th - - which is my 10th anniversary with this company. My employer has been great ... and our company General Counsel - my 'big boss' - - is making sure that they give me everything I'm entitled to and more. He's the guy I've wanted to work for all my working life....and he just joined us 2 1/2 yrs ago







Nice to have the 2nd in command of an international corporation - and a knowledgable, well respected guy, at that - pin my court....and there is certainly no better time for it to all come together. And, thanks to NH politics finally coming together, I will be added to Kathy's medical insurance as of August 1st and all benefits previously paid by BlueCross will now be carried by the HarvardPilgrim...with no beats skipped. That, in and of itself, is no small benefit as the retail cost of just the every-other-day shots is *$25,000/month*....with insurance (thank god!!!), we only pay a $20.00/mth co-pay. It's no wonder there's so much medical bankruptcy in this country









I meet with a Neuro Psychologist next week to begin testing to determine what cognitive abilities are left so we can then start PT/OT and make the most of what is still there. And, because our Neurologist ended up being AN IDIOT, we start with a new Neuro at the beginning of August. Yeah. I've pretty much had it with western medicine.

My 6 month "follow-up MRI" was a few weeks ago and it shows that the MS lesions are stable...maybe even a bit improved. That's really good news!!!














At the same time, they did a "neck MRI" 'cuz I've been having increasing pain in the neck (go ahead...now is the time for the comments....







Eric - you first...) Ends up my neck really is a mess and it has nothing to do with the MS. I have an EMG tomorrow to determine just how much nerve damage there is and where, and then we meet with a N.Surgeon on 7/2 to talk about options. They apparently can't address all of it - some because there's too much in one place and some because of the place its all in - and they don't much like even the options they do have (niether do we) 'cuz - - well - - this is messing with the spinal cord. But we won't have any idea what the path even _could_ look like until we meet with him. What we do know is that what can be fixed will take months.

So there you have it. Seems like a lot of stuff to include here....but it all seemed so insignificant to post as it came up. And, besides, its camping season and _THAT's_ what everyone should be focused on. All this - - and the ceremony this weekend that recognized 36 yrs of life - - and maybe you can understand a bit of why I haven't been around much.

BTW folks - - *NEVER* underestimate the power of _Outbackers_..... To some this place may just be a website. To others of us - well - let's just say we know what it means to have a life line. Thank you all for your support - spoken or otherwise. It has meant, and will continue to mean, the world to us both!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you. I've been wanting to ask but not wanting to ask..........I'm sure you know what I mean. I care. We all care and would do anything for you and will whenever you need us. You're special, very special. Thanks for letting us share this with you. We're in it together for the duration. Don't ever forget that!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, Judi, for the update!! Like Nonny, I didn't want to be prying, but had definitely wondered what was going on with you. Hopefully, the neck thing can be taken care of. If it's a disc or something like that, try positioning your chin on your shoulder!! LOL That's the only way mine would quit hurting. I'm glad your retirement disability will be good. I was lucky enough to have Social Security disability, state of GA retirement and a short/long-term disability insurance policy. However, it's not what my pay was, but it COULD have been much worse!! Shows that good financial planning is very important, as the unexpected can certainly happen.
Please continue to keep us updated.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I wish I had more comforting words to say, but unfortunately words are not my gift. Anyway, I'm glad to hear that you are a little better. I wish you all the best!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news Judi!
I'm so happy to hear that everything is going your way...
I can't think of a more deserving person!









As far as the pain in the neck, don't worry......no one's perfect


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update.

Have been praying for you, and this is at least pratial good news.

Sorry about the pain in the neck. Hope something can be done about that too.

I think most of us are a litt leery about asking questions, and oftentimes just don't know what to say.

So glad the financial and medical part is working out for you.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome News Indeed!

















How did the EMG go today?

You know, I include you in my prayers ALWAYS!
Tami


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah what they all said!









TTFN
Ember and Stacey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Awesome News Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all. I figured some had been wondering, and certainly some had been in contact contact about this stuff, but I'm also sure you guys can al appreciate that it its just kinda weird to stand up and call attention to oneself. Just not me. Of course, then when i do give an update it seems to go on forever.

Tami, the EMG went....that's about all I can say about it, I guess. I was pretty heavily drugged (we know now that that is the ONLY way they are even coming close to getting me into the hospital). She did the nerve conduction stuff and all on my left arm (yeah, I remember that part) and Kath says they tried to do my neck but the muscles wouldn't relax enough to accomplish whatever they needed. I guess they were all pretty frustrated but ,,,,gee....I wonder if they considered that I was sedated and the muscles were still that tight...they could have been INURED, too. So - no results on this for weeks....probably not until we see the N.Surgeon.

I guess the good news out of today is that the Dr. that did the EMG ended up being the "new Neuro" that we wouldn't otherwise have met for a month or so. Pure coincidence - it was her rotation on EMGs.... No - NOTHING happens by coincidence.

Thanks again everyone. You mean the world to me - - to us!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I am happy to hear the positive news. Thanks for updating us. Big hugs from across the border.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like good news, Judi. I wish you all the best.

And I can relate - about this web-site, that is. There are a lot of people here that I feel I know pretty darn well - but I've only met a few at one rally. But that sampling was enough to convince me that nearly all the people here, on Outbackers, are friends. Different kinds of friends, in the traditional sense, but friends, still, thanks to the internet.

Hope to someday get out your way and meet the good folks (and critters) at Wolfwood!

Mike


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami, the EMG went....that's about all I can say about it, I guess. I was pretty heavily drugged (we know now that that is the ONLY way they are even coming close to getting me into the hospital). She did the nerve conduction stuff and all on my left arm (yeah, I remember that part) and Kath says they tried to do my neck but the muscles wouldn't relax enough to accomplish whatever they needed. I guess they were all pretty frustrated but ,,,,gee....*I wonder if they considered that I was sedated and the muscles were still that tight**.*..they could have been INURED, too. So - no results on this for weeks....probably not until we see the N.Surgeon.
> 
> I guess the good news out of today is that the Dr. that did the EMG ended up being the "new Neuro" that we wouldn't otherwise have met for a month or so. Pure coincidence - it was her rotation on EMGs.... No - NOTHING happens by coincidence.


One would only hope they considered that .......that is big!









I think it is awesome you met the new Neuro.







(meant to be) What did you think, did you like her?

Thanks Sweetie for the update.








Tami


----------

